
iPhone privacy is broken and apps are to blame - petulla
https://www.wsj.com/articles/iphone-privacy-is-brokenand-apps-are-to-blame-11559316401
======
bradknowles
Got a non-paywall link?

This looks to be an important subject, and I’d like to read more about it. But
I don’t support the WSJ by paying them money.

